# New Holland TN65 – Deal or No Deal?



## MacMan1 (Jan 20, 2011)

Just need some good advice. I have been looking to buy a tractor for a while now. I would really like a 4WD with FEL in a 65-75 HP tractor, but it looks like I will be saving for that for quite a while longer. Anyway, while out looking, I got a lead on a tractor that might be for sale. The individual that owns it has said he would probably sell it for $10,000, as he doesn’t really need it. Apparently he really never needed it as it only has 230 hrs on the meter. It’s a NH TN65 2WD made in Italy. I’m not sure of the year but I think that model was manufactured from 1998 to 2003. Anyway, the tractor really looks much newer than it should. The tires show absolutely no wear and the engine area has no oily or greasy spots. There are no leaking fluids of any sort. If you were to wash off a little dust it would very much look showroom condition. The only things that appear worn are the seat and some flaking paint around the fenders and a little up on the hood around the instrument panel. My question is whether $10,000 is a good price for this model and if it would be something that I might buy and use for a while and then consider selling later when I can better afford what I really want. I just hate to miss a great deal. I know "something is only a deal if you really need it." But is this a deal or not?


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Mate, Looking at tractor house.com that looks like a damn good buy, if your gut tells you so, i would act on it, though I don,t have any knowledge of the tractor in question, you are not far from what you want, after all you can get a FEL fitted to that model.
Cheers


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Sounds fair price..go to tractorhouse.com do little search for 2wd tractors again fair price,but what does your gut feelings say tho.


----------

